# Avall



## David Ita

Hola a tothom!

No entenc el significat de la paraula 'avall' en aquesta frase. Ho diu una persona que està decidint com pintar les parets del seu nou pis:

"Sí, tens raó. El taronja és massa llampant i molt anys noranta. Les pintaré de blanc *i avall*."

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## RIU

I avall, i avall va que trona, i prou... volen dir que no cal discutir més, ja s'ha pres una decisió i s'ha acabat el tema.


----------



## Xiscomx

No ho he trobat enlloc, emperò per aquí aquesta expressió té el significat de _ja val, ja n'hi ha, ja està bé així_.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia!
Jo Tampoc no he sentit usar avall amb aquest significat. Jo diria "avant" en comptes d' "avall". "Les pintaré de blanc i avant!" (i ja no en parlem més; no hi pense més...)


----------



## RIU

Potser us sona més _avall, que fa baixada?_


----------



## Penyafort

És com diu en RIU. Al DIEC, ho trobareu com a quarta accepció.


----------



## David Ita

Moltes gràcies a tothom!


----------



## Doraemon-

Al PV "i au!"


----------

